# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Problēma ar pic16f876a

## konis22

Sveiki visapkārt.
MAn ir maza problēma ar pic16f876A.Nevaru saprast vai esmu pareizi uzrakstijis konfigurāciju savā asm piemērā.Problēma izpaužās tā kad kontrolieris karst un nedarbojas korekti.Pirms ielikšu piemēru izstāstīšu visu bēdu  :: 
Kamēr nenomet uz ground portb3 tikmēr vispār programma nedarbojas.
Vispār vajadzētu būt tā ka porta inputs digital bet visi pārējie portb portc outputs vairāk nekas neprasās.
Kristāls ir ārējais 4 mhz.Par configuration word arī nēsmu drošs jo ar šo mazo pic darbojos pirmoreiz.
L;uk koda sākums.

;CHARGE CONTROLER

PROCESSOR 16F876a
INCLUDE <P16F876a.inc>
__config _HS_OSC & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON

TIMER1
TIMER2
TIMER3
timer0
timer1

STATUS EQU 03H
TRISA EQU 85H ;BANK 1
TRISB EQU 86H ;BANK 1
PORTA EQU 05H
PORTB EQU 06H
ADCON0 EQU 1Fh
ADCON1 EQU 9FH ;BANK 1
ADRES EQU 1EH
GODONE EQU 02H
CARRY EQU 00H

		BSF STATUS,5 ;TO BANK 1
		MOVLW H'ff'
		MOVWF TRISA ;PORT A INPUT
		MOVLW 00H
		MOVWF TRISB ;PORT B OUTPUT
		MOVLW 00H
		MOVWF TRISC ;PORT C OUTPUT

		MOVLW B'00000111'
		MOVWF ADCON1 ;SET RA0,1,3 Digital INPUTS
		BCF STATUS,5 ;TO BANK 0

		;errorlevel +302
		;MOVLW B'00000000'	;MOVLW B'01000001'
		;MOVWF ADCON0 ;CLOCK 4Mz

		CLRF PORTA
		CLRF PORTB
		CLRF PORTC
		goto	menu

----------


## JDat

pirmo reizi dzirdu ka mcu sakarst aiz nepareizas konfigurācijas. Kopā ar config, tev ir arī shēmā problēmas. Parādi shēmu. Atvieno nost no mcu visu kamēr nav nodedzis. Atstāj pliku barošanu un pēti. Kodam komentārus pieliec. Neies tak pārējie datasheetus lasīt tevis dēļ.

----------


## konis22

Nav nevienam jālasa nekas tikai jāpaskatās vai šajā konfigurācijas daļā viss ir ok.Lieta tāda ka nav nekas pa tiešo pie mcu pieslēgts kā tikai barošana +5v un gnd 
8.19 gnd
20 +5v
1 caur 1k uz +5v
Visi out iet caur 4.7k rezisoru uz led
PortA ier caur 4.7k uz gnd un push button uz +5v 
Tas arī viss.Es domāju ka man kas nav riktīgi šajā daļā ko esmu ielicis postā.Jo pamainot parametrus vispār pic nedarbojās.Pirmo reizi kas tāds man ir gadijies.Ar citiem MCU nav bijis šadu problēmu.Un jajau Portb ir outputs tad kapēc rb3 jābūt uz gnd lai vispār kas strādātu.???????

----------


## next

> Un jajau Portb ir outputs tad kapēc rb3 jābūt uz gnd lai vispār kas strādātu.???????


 LVP vajag vinjam aizliegt.

----------


## konis22

Ok pamēģinās šo.Paldies  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Nu tev gan ir kods - gandriiz kaa gjenereets no C  :: 
Kaapeec ieklauj to pic inc failu, bet vienalga definee savus registru nosaukumus -lietoorgjinaalos nosaukumus!
Visu to var izdariit shaadi:

__config _HS_OSC & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON&_LVP_OFF ;lvp off
banksel trisa

movlw 0xff;ieejas
movwf trisa
clrf trisb ;izejas
clrf trisc

clrf adcon1;visas ieejas -digitaalaas
banksel adcon0
clrf adcon0

----------


## konis22

Nujau pavisam būs skaidrs  ::  Paldies tev.Njā vēl mācos tapēc ir neskaidrības.Paldies.
Starpcitu vai tā var būt ka piemēram proteusā viss strādā bet dabā nē????Man 'tā šoreiz sanāca tapēc aplauzos.

----------


## abergs

> proteusā viss strādā bet dabā nē????


 Tas nav nekas pārdabisks...  ::

----------

